# hello



## Podry (Aug 8, 2019)

i’m a 52 yo woman, married for 17 years, 1 daughter, 13 yo.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi, @Podry, how can TAM help you?


----------



## Podry (Aug 8, 2019)

I posted in financial problems in marriage topics- was that not correct?


----------

